# rambling cycle/chart questions relating to ovulation - long.



## Bubblette (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Before I went on b.c. (at 18) I had normal 29-30 day cycles. I know my hormones were different back then. I came off b.c. last February (at 25 - I was on it waaaaay to long). First cycle seemed normal, but I wasn't temping yet. Second cycle I was charting to avoid + using condoms. Well..... we had a condom break when I knew I could possibly ovulate and did become pregnant. We were thrilled (and scared). Tragically I m/c at 7 weeks.... It was awful. I kept temping. We grieved and re-evaluated and have decided to give ttc a go this month.

I had read before going off b.c. about using dark/light at night to influence cycles/ovulation. There is an old book is called "Luncepetion" I also did some primary source and textbook research that seemed to support the idea. So the after coming off b.c. we tried this. I didn't think it was making a difference because the premise is that you sleep with a light on for three days mid cycle to trigger ovulation, during those three nights with the light on, and I seemed to be ovulating 3-4 days after sleeping with the light on. Well, after two cycles post m/c I gave up keeping the room dark, and had an anovulatory cycle (this was last month). I thought it could just be normal, since I know it happens every once in a while to most women. But then this cycle my temps were starting to look random, just like last cycle when I didn't ovulate. So, I put the black out curtains back up and lo-and behold my temps dropped and have been staying low and steady.

Now, if I've only had five days of decent, low pre-O temperatures (which indicates a estrogen dominance and a healthy follicular phase from my understanding) but I'm on CD 15. When should I sleep with the light on to try and trigger ovulation? Can you ovulate immature eggs? I can't seem to find information on healthy follicular phase lengths and I guess my worry is if I don't sleep with the light on to trigger ovulation and just leave it up to my body to ovulate when the follicles are ready that I might not ovulate at all and the eggs with undergo atresia from being too old. I suppose that's a silly fear.... but then again I didn't think I needed to sleep in complete darkness to grow eggs either.

If anyone got through this whole thing thank you for reading! any comments/suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't have experience with the luniception part, but if you're aiming for a 30day cycle with a 12-14 day LP, then that would mean that O would be around CD16-18 and if for you that was 3-4 days after the light, that would mean to turn the light on between CD 10-12 (if I understand right- that after 3 days of light, you O 3 days later?). Just work backwards from what your 'norm' is or should be, knowing that a healthy LP is between 12-14 days long and you require however many nights of light.


----------

